# Port O Fly Fishing help



## Foold'emagin (Apr 8, 2008)

I have grown up fly-fishing fresh water. My future father in-law bought a place in between Port O and Seadrift. So...I bought a boat (poling skiff), and now I just need to know some places to go. I'm not asking for any one to give me their favorite spots...just wanting advice on good lakes to pole through and site cast. Preferably ones around Espiritu bay. Any help will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Golden (Aug 1, 2006)

You'll need to come by the "Compound" pick me up, buy breakfast, provide boat lunch and dinner at Cathy's is on you too...and I'll show you some great places to fish while you pole me (you can pole can't you) through these "back" lakes and I school you on the finer points of saltwater flyfishing. Oh Yeah Dad needs to stay at home...he'll have to learn on his Own! Did Dad buy a place in the Sanctury? If so the cost just went up!


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

I have had a gps tracking unit hidden on Golden's boat for some time now. I will send you the tracking history.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

right across the ICW... easy. go into the army cut, halfway on the right is the entrance to the vast lagoon... pole around at your hearts desire.. other entrances down toward seadrift as well, it runs a long ways with ins and outs for shallow water abilities


----------



## Dave Kelly (Aug 10, 2006)

Golden offers you a heck of a deal.

Where do you live.

Dig through this website and www.texasflyfishers.org , both should give you a lot of information.


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

Btw, what kind of skiff did you buy? That will determine a lot of where you can run or not run?

Thanks


----------



## Golden (Aug 1, 2006)

Yeah go try those big reds in the lagoon...they haven't eat'n a fly in years! They got everybody chunk'n gulp at 'em all of the time, and been run over by airboats daily and I would say they are about the spookiest fish in the area. Oh Stuart...I found your GPS and hocked it for a night at Bob's Place! Now Dave Kelly has the best idea...Join the Texasflyfishers and you will become enlightened. Best $24.00 you'll ever spend. Casting lessons cheap, good friends and lots of fun.


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

Dave Kelly said:


> Golden offers you a heck of a deal.


Nobody hotspots better than Golden.

I'm kind a surprised he didn't put a satellite picture with everything marked on it.


----------



## Foold'emagin (Apr 8, 2008)

Thanks for the help Golden, I make take you up on that offer if I don't find any fish to take my fly this weekend. And, he bought a little shack in shoalwater. I bought a 05' ranger 168 phantom. Took it out first time this weeked and it ran great in chop and skinny water. Didn't get much of a chance to test it's ability to track when poling, but I think it will do what I want it to. 

Texas fly fishers, huh? I'll join right now. Thanks for all the help, and hopefully I will post some good pics on Monday.


----------



## Dave Kelly (Aug 10, 2006)

If you decide to join our website, please be sure to email me your username, I will have to approve you.

I get a lot of spam and sorting out who is real and who is not is getting hard.

Example any of these real????? It is what I have to work through this morning.



> 3239 BennyThreed [email protected] 212.235.107.20 June 08, 2009, 08:14:13 PM
> 3240 swiggiccamy [email protected] 216.131.97.252 June 08, 2009, 10:52:29 PM
> 3241 Madcalpcype [email protected] 65.33.132.158 June 08, 2009, 11:18:13 PM
> 3242 feeliinaddy [email protected] 212.117.174.28 June 08, 2009, 11:57:20 PM
> ...


----------

